# Looking for Game in Eugene/Corvallis area



## Kosh (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm new to the area, but I'm an experienced gamer.  I'm interested in starting a game or joining an ongoing one.

I know how to play D&D, Shadowrun, Exalted, World of Darkness, Savage Worlds (mainly for Deadlands), Legend of the Five Rings, Fading Suns, Universalis, and a bunch of homebrew games.

I'm currently living in Monroe (a little town right between Eugene and Corvallis), but I'm willing to drive to game.  I can't really host games, but I doubt anyone would want to drive out here anyway, hehe.

Happy gaming, and I hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 17, 2008)

So far I've found a few people in the area.  We started a 3.5D&D game.  If anyone else is interested, let me know.  

Also, I'd be interested in running a game if I can find more people.

And I'm still looking for any existing groups with an open seat.


----------



## Najo (Jun 19, 2008)

If you can get to Salem, Or we would welcome you at our store:

Borderlands Games 
546 High St NE 
Salem, Or 97301 
503 485 2554


----------

